# فزورة هبوط طائرة ! ! ! شارك بإجابتك ...



## أمير صبحي (15 يوليو 2009)

............................................


...............................


.................


.........​






فى الصورة طائرة إيرباص 320 أمريكية أثناء هبوطها عام 2005 بكاليفورنيا ....








​
السؤال 1 

ما هو الخطأ الفني الملاحظ لهبوط الطائرة من الصورة فقط ؟؟

السؤال 2 

كيف يمكن تلافية ؟؟

السؤال 3

ماذا يمكن للطيار فعلة أو الاستعانة بة إذا لامس الأرض وتم ال LANDING بهذا الوضع 

لإنقاذ الأمر بقدر الإمكان ؟؟

السؤال 4

توقع ماذا فعل الطيار الأمريكي يومها ؟؟






----
---
--
-



شكرا جزيلا 


لكم تحياتي 




.............................​


----------



## جاسر (15 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم

يبدو أن عجلات الهبوط الأمامية منحرفة بزاوية 90 درجة , لا أدري كيف يمكن تلافيه

لكن هذه الحادثة معروفة والطيار حط بالطائرة في هذا الوضع ونجت , أتوقع لابد من تركيز الحمل على العجلات الخلفية قدر الامكان كذلك تخفيف الوزن بالتخلص من الوقود .. لا أجد ما يمكن فعله غير هذا

حادثة غريبة

شكراً لك


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (15 يوليو 2009)

العجل الامامى مش فى مكانة

يا ريت تجاوب على باقى الاسئلة عشان نستفاد


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (15 يوليو 2009)

و هو الطيار اصلا كان عارف ان العجل منحرف؟؟؟


----------



## أمير صبحي (16 يوليو 2009)

> السلام عليكم
> 
> يبدو أن عجلات الهبوط الأمامية منحرفة بزاوية 90 درجة , لا أدري كيف يمكن تلافيه
> 
> ...


وعليكم السلام 

اهلا بك أخي جاسر مشرفنا العزيز ...


1- الخطأ الفنى فعلا صحيح كما قلت 

--


> الطيار حط بالطائرة في هذا الوضع ونجت


نعم لقد نجا معظم ركابها ( بعضهم أصيبوا ) ولكن لم تنجو الطائرة 


--- 2-


> أتوقع لابد من تركيز الحمل على العجلات الخلفية قدر الامكان


بالفعل هذا صحيح ولكن كيف يتم ذلك فنيا ؟؟



> تخفيف الوزن بالتخلص من الوقود


جارى البحث عن قابلية تطبيق هذا الحل ومدى نفعة 
شكرا للمعلومة 


 شكرا لمشاركتك 


لك تحياتي 
 
​


----------



## أمير صبحي (16 يوليو 2009)

> العجل الامامى مش فى مكانة
> 
> يا ريت تجاوب على باقى الاسئلة عشان نستفاد
> 
> و هو الطيار اصلا كان عارف ان العجل منحرف؟؟؟




شكرا أخي م . أيمن لمشاركتك 

1- بالفعل عيب الهبوط كما قلت



> يا ريت تجاوب على باقى الاسئلة عشان نستفاد



سوف أقدم بالطبع ما أعلمه عنها ولكن أترك المجال للاجتهاد فى الموضوع اولا 

فيا ريت تشاركنا ..



> و هو الطيار اصلا كان عارف ان العجل منحرف؟؟؟




لا أعلم المقصود من سؤالك .. 

أتقصد عند إنزال nose wheel ام بعدها أم قبل صعوده للقيادة ...



شكرا جزيلا 

لك تحياتي 
​


----------



## مهندس أكرم (17 يوليو 2009)

جميل موضوعك .

العيب هو دوران العجلة الامامية عن وضعها 

ياريت تفيدنا بطرق تلافيه اذا امكن .... شكرا


----------



## young coder (17 يوليو 2009)

نظرياً و بدون دراسة :d

يهبط على العجل الخلفي و يرفع المقدمة من على الارض لحد ما سرعته تقل 

و ممكن حاجة كده بس معرفش دي ممكنة ولا لأ بس لو ممكنة ممكن تخلي الطائرة ميحصلهاش حاجة 

و هما انهم بعد ما يهبط على الخلفي و سرعته تقل يجيبوا عربية تتحمل و تمشي قدامه بنفس سرعته و ينزل عليها العجل الامامي و يبطئوا سرعتهم سوا لحد ما يقفوا بسلام


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (18 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
سامحوني لأنني سأوافيكم بالقصة كاملة و لنناقش الحل فيما بعد


الطائرة من نوع A320 خطوط JET Bleu كانت في يوم 21-09-2005 قادمة من كندا هبطت اضطراريا في مطار لوس انجلوس الدولي بسبب ثبوت عجلاتها الامامية يزاوية 90 درجة

قبل هبوط الطائرة 
-عمل الربان على تفريغها من الوقود بالطيرات لساعات إضافية
-عمل الطاقم عاى اخلاء الصفوف الثلاثة الاولى و تحويلها إلى مؤخرة الطائرة
-كما حولوا كل البضائع و المتاع إلى مؤخرة الطائرة لتغيير مركز الثقل نحو الخلف

عند الهبوط
-هبط الطائرة بسرعة 220 كيلومتر في الساعة 
- أبقى الربان العجلات الأمامية مرتفعة عن الأرض لأقصى مدة ممكنة







اشتعلت النيران في العجلات لتحترق كليا إلا أن الطائرة ظلت سليمة و تجى كل من كان عليها 5(140 مسافر و 8 من أفراد الطاقم)





وصلة تحميل الفيديو


----------



## young coder (18 يوليو 2009)

فيديو على اليوتيوب 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqtetx7iAz8


----------



## راكين-هندسة (18 يوليو 2009)

*زادكم الله في العلم درجات*​


----------



## meid79 (18 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير وشكرا علي الفائدة
ولكن هناك سؤال وهو :
هل استطاعوا ان يعرفوا ما هو السبب الذي أدي الي ان تفتح العجل الامامي بهذا الشكل حتي نستطيع ان نتلافيه بأذن الله في المستقبل؟


----------



## أمير صبحي (19 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لكم جميعا 




> جميل موضوعك .
> 
> العيب هو دوران العجلة الامامية عن وضعها
> 
> ياريت تفيدنا بطرق تلافيه اذا امكن .... شكرا



أشكرك مهندس أكرم ..



> ظرياً و بدون دراسة :d
> 
> يهبط على العجل الخلفي و يرفع المقدمة من على الارض لحد ما سرعته تقل
> 
> ...



شكرا مهندسنا الصغير 

لكن ما قلته يحدث فى حاله واحده ... لو اعتبرناه فيلم كرتون ... بهزر معاك طبعا ..

الطائرة أخي لها أبعاد وأحمال هوائية لم تراعيها بالطبع فى كلامك 

شكرا لإجتهادك الجميل .. منتظرك دائما ..


----------



## أمير صبحي (19 يوليو 2009)

> لسلام عليكم
> سامحوني لأنني سأوافيكم بالقصة كاملة و لنناقش الحل فيما بعد



وعليكم السلام ..

مرحبا أخى المهندس شيراد الجزائر ..

أشكرك بشدة على ما وافيتنا به من واقع الحدث .. بس حرقت الموضوع كده .. أمزح بالطبع 

و سأضيف الى جوارها بإذن الله بعض اللفتات الأخرى فى الحدث ونناقشها فى حينها 

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## أمير صبحي (19 يوليو 2009)

> فيديو على اليوتيوب
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqtetx7iaz8 18-07-2009 06:13



شكرا جزيلا ..




> *زادكم الله في العلم درجات*



وزادكم أخي المهندس راكين-هندسة .. بارك الله فيك


> جزاكم الله كل خير وشكرا علي الفائدة
> ولكن هناك سؤال وهو :
> هل استطاعوا ان يعرفوا ما هو السبب الذي أدي الي ان تفتح العجل الامامي بهذا الشكل حتي نستطيع ان نتلافيه بأذن الله في المستقبل؟



وجزاكم الله خيرا مثله 

نعم سأذكر لاحقا ما سألت عنه 

بارك الله فيك ..


----------



## اسامة القاسى (21 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى مهندس امير على الموضوع والنقاش الفعال المفيد 
اعتقد ان تفتح العجل الامامى بهذا الشكل اكيد حدث خلل فى الدائره الهيدروليكيه المسؤله عن تحريك العجلات ومن الممكن ان يكون هذا بسب خطا من الطيار نفسه لانها مادام اقلعت بسلام فاكيد كان العجل فى الوضع الصحيح


----------



## سامح الفيومى (25 يوليو 2009)

احسنت يمهندسنا يزميلنا ربنا يزيدك علما


----------



## أمير صبحي (27 يوليو 2009)

اسامة القاسى قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخى مهندس امير على الموضوع والنقاش الفعال المفيد
> اعتقد ان تفتح العجل الامامى بهذا الشكل اكيد حدث خلل فى الدائره الهيدروليكيه المسؤله عن تحريك العجلات ومن الممكن ان يكون هذا بسب خطا من الطيار نفسه لانها مادام اقلعت بسلام فاكيد كان العجل فى الوضع الصحيح




مرحبا بك أخي وصديقي العزيز مهندس اسامة 

ووبالفعل هو خلل فى النظام المتحكم فى حركه العجلات و الذى هو نظام تروس كما سأوضح وليس دائرة هيدروليكية .

بوركت مهندسنا ..

لك تحياتي .. 




> احسنت يمهندسنا يزميلنا ربنا يزيدك علما




شكرا مهندس سامح الفيومي


----------



## سامح الفيومى (27 يوليو 2009)

نريد منك يابشمهندس كيف كان الخلل فى التروس وليس الهيدروليك


----------



## أمير صبحي (27 يوليو 2009)

....................................................
الإجابة و التوضيح الكامل للحادثة ....................................................​


- التاريخ : 21 سبتمبر عام 2005 


- أقلعت طائرة أمريكية ( تابعة لشركة JET BLUE) من باربنك - ولاية كاليفورنيا الامريكية متجهة الى مطار جون كنيدي الدولى بنيويورك 


- الطائرة كانت تقل 139 راكبا بالإضافة لسته أفراد يمثلون طاقمها .


- أقلع الطيار بطائرته بسلام 


- ولكن بعد الإقلاع مباشرة.. وخلال عملية سحب وإرجاع ال ( LANDING GEAR ) ..


تلقى الطيار أمامه إشارتين ضوئيتين تحذيريتين ... والتى اشارت الى وجود مشكلة فى ال 

SHOCK ABSORBER وخصصت الاشارة المشكلة عند ال NOSE GEAR .


- لم يلم الطيار عندها بطبيعة المشكلة بدقة ونوعها لذا .. إتصل مباشرة شخصيا بمقر الصيانة العامة التابعة لخطوطة فى نيويورك حيث من المفترض ان يهبط ... إستفسر منهم عن معنى التحذير الذى تلقاه لينظروا فيه .


- أجمع له الخبراء رأيهم بالإتجاه فورا وجنوبا اتجاها نحو لوس أنجلوس والهبوط فى 
LONG BEACH AIRPORT

لفحص المشكلة وهو قريب جنوبا كما يتضح لك من الخريطة ..






​ 



- إستقر الطيار على الهبوط الإضطرارى بلوس انجلوس لإتمام الصيانة اللازمة .



- ولكن وقبيل إجراءه الهبوط , إكتشف المراقبون فى برج المراقبة بالمطار دوران ال NOSE GEAR بمقدار زاوي 90 درجة والمشكلة الأكبر أنه أصبح مغلق ومتصلب الحركه عند هذا الوضع السفلي !!!!!!!






​ 



- فتم إبلاغ اطيار بذلك الذى تراجع فورا عن قرار الهبوط وبخوف شديد !!!!


- قرر الطيار فى تلك اللحظة البقاء محلقا فوق المنطقة المحيطة ذاتها متخذا مسار تحليق دائري فوق كل من 

Long Beach & Santa Catalina Island & Newport Beach كما يتضح لك من الخريطة اعلاه 



- وبالفعل إستمر الطيار محلقا بطائرتة فى هذا المسار الدائري الضيق لمدة ثلاثة ساعات كاملة 
اكتنف هذه الفترة ارتباك ومداولات بين الطاقمين على الارض وفى الطائرة وكذلك خبراء ال AIRBUS.



- استقر الوضع للهبوط نهائيا وإضطراريا فى مطار لوس انجلوس ...


 ولكن لماذا تقرر الهبوط ب لوس انجلوس بالذات ؟؟

أرجع الخبراء سبب ذلك الى أن هذا المطار ساحلي ويمتد ساحليا بطول كبير جدا فيتمتع بمدارج طائرات طويلة مقارنة بالتى فى Long Beach ... وبالتالى تحسبا لاى مشاكل فى الهبوط .



ولماذا ا تمت إطاله فترة ما قبل الهبوط ؟

لثلاثة اسباب حقيقية :

1- إستكمال عمليه التشاور ابين طواقم الطائرة والخبراء امعنيين حول الموقف .

2- جعل مسار الهبوط اطول ما يمكن لحرق اكبر كمية من الوقود وهذا لتقليص وزن الطائرة تجنبا لحدوث اى اضرار فى مجسم الطائرة او ال LANDING GEAR .
وكان هذا سببا رئيسيا لإطاله فتره ما قبل الهبوط الإضطراري ليطمئن الطيار على عمليه الهبوط وتلامسة بالأرض .

حيث ان مثل هذة الطائرة ( A320) خفيفة الوزن فلا تحتوى على 
emergency fuel dump system والذى يتواجد غالبا فى الطائرات الكبيرة (مثل ال A340 او 
البوينغ 747 ) .

ولكن كان ذلك من باب الإطمئنان مع وجود المشكلة .


3- عمل الطاقم خلالها على إرجاع معظم حمولة الطائرة من ركاب وأمتعة الى الخلف لتقليل حمل الارتطام على ال NOSE GEAR عند الارتطام بالارض .




- تم أتخاذ القرار النهائي للهبوط وتمت الترتبيات الطوارئ على طول ال RUNWAY بمطار لوس انجلوس 

- تم الهبوط و ملامسة الارض فعليا 

- بعد 15 ثانية بدات ال NOSE WHEEL فى ملامسة الارض 

- استمر ذلك نحو 20 ثانية قبل ان تظهر ابخرة بيضاء كثيفة ثم شرر نتيجة لعملية الاحتكاك العالي بالمدرج الطائرة وانثناء ال NOSE نتيجة لوضعها الخاطئ .





​ 





نتيجة لهذا الإحتكاك العنيف انصهرت ال HUBS للعجلات فى وضع ثابت بالتاكيد كما بالصورة .





​ 

- اوقف الطيار طائرته بنجاح بعد تفعيل الكوابح ونجا جميع ركاب الطائرة وطاقمها كاملا .




السبب الفني للعطل :- 


يتم التحكم فى ال NOSE GEAR بواسطة كمبيوتر والذي يرسل خلاله اوامر الى نظام كهربي للتحكم .

وبدوره يتحكم هذا النظام الكهربي فى دورة هيدروليكية والتى تتحكم فى انزال ورفع ال NOSE GEAR

بنظام تروس ومكونات ميكانيكية اخرى 


أين المشكلة إذن ؟؟

تحدث مشاكل ال NOSE WHEEL كثيرا ويتدرب الطيارون على الهبوط الاضطراري دائما من هذه المشاكل 

معظم أعطاله تكون ( حسب ما قرأت ) فى النظام الهيدروليكي بأحد مكوناته 

فمثلا فى عام 99 حدثت نفس المشكلة بطائرة امريكية وكان السبب حدوث ثقب فى جسم ال 
faulty valve seal مما أدى لتوقف عمله . 

وحدث عطل اخر قرأته بسبب عدم التثبيت الجيد لل SHOCK ABSORBER
وهو مكون هيدروليكي 

ولكن العطل قد يكون فى أى الانظمة المتحكمة سواء الكهربي او الميكانيكى او الهيدروليكي المذكورة 

 ولكن العطل هنا كان غريب بعضا ما !!!

فكانت الدائرة الهيدروليكية تعمل بصورة جيدة ولكن المشكلة كانت فى نقل الاشارة الى المكونات الميكانيكية منها

حيث : يتصل ال SHOCK ABSORBER بBACKPLATE ثم ينتقل الامر

لعمل المكونات الميكانيكية الاخرى فهنا كان العطل وهو عدم التثبيت الجيد لهذا ال 

BLACKPLATE والذى ادى لإختلال عمل ذراع التوصيل المرفق به فأصبحت 

حركته بلا تأثير على نظام الحركه مطلقا وبالتالى اوقفت التحكم به .

 مشكلة خفية المعالم  بعضا ما والتى ادت بتأخر كتابه تقرير عن الحادث الى ما يقرب السته أشهر .

 وفى النهاية ومن الجدير ذكرة أن الطيار الأمريكي للطائرة حصل على مكافأة من ال FAA وهى مصلحة الطيران الفيدرالية على حسن تصرفة واتمامه الهبوط بأمان .




كان هذا عرضا للمشكلة بكامل جوانبها والتى يضيف تفسيرها خبرة حقيقية لكلا الطيارين والمهندسين المصممين 



 ومرحبا بالنقاش لابعاد المشكلة المختلفة والإقتراحات المختلفة من الإخوة الأعضاء بعد هذا التوضيح ..
 


--------------

------
--

-


شكرا جزيلا 


لكم تحياتي 





.....................................

​


----------



## moroco (27 أغسطس 2009)

how amazing story !!

thnx alot


----------



## أمير صبحي (11 سبتمبر 2009)

moroco قال:


> how amazing story !!
> 
> thnx alot






thanks alot my dear eng. moroco


sweet regards


,,,,,,,
​


----------



## م/ شريف المصرى (11 سبتمبر 2009)

معلومات مفيدة جدا وحادثة غريبة 

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراً أخي الحبيب مهندس أمير صبحي
وكل عام وأنتم بخير.. وإن كانت متأخرة..

فالعذر منك..

شكراً على الخبر.. والتحليل.. 

بارك الله فيك .. وجزاك الله خيراً..


----------



## أمير صبحي (12 سبتمبر 2009)

م/ شريف المصرى قال:


> معلومات مفيدة جدا وحادثة غريبة
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا




شكرا لمرورك أخي المهندس شريف المصري 

جزاك الله وأثابك ,,


----------



## أمير صبحي (12 سبتمبر 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> شكراً أخي الحبيب مهندس أمير صبحي
> وكل عام وأنتم بخير.. وإن كانت متأخرة..
> 
> فالعذر منك..
> ...





أخي الحبيب  د. محمد باشراحيل 

جزاك الله خيراً واسع الحد

شرفتنا بمرورك

وكل عام وأنت بخير وبألف صحة وعافية أخي 

وأدام الله عليك حسن سيرتك وطيب خصالك .. وأدام الله بيننا من المودة ما لا نجد له نفاذاً

... اللهم اّمين



لك أطيب تحياتي ​


----------



## shemerly (15 مارس 2010)

اكيد الطيار كان ناوى ينزل فى مطار تانى ولما جه يوجه العجل عاند معاه ومش رضى يرجع مكانه


----------



## أمير صبحي (16 أبريل 2010)

shemerly قال:


> اكيد الطيار كان ناوى ينزل فى مطار تانى ولما جه يوجه العجل عاند معاه ومش رضى يرجع مكانه




شكرا لمرورك أخي shemerly

بارك الله بكَ

تحياتي 
​


----------

